# Sharks



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

Is the surf going to be nasty this weekend? Planning on trying the sharks and reds. Anyone been doing any good?


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

I guess I forgot to say I'm headed to Matagorda. I hope to be down there Friday afternoon


----------



## fishinstagg (Feb 9, 2015)

Check out Swellinfo and Wunderground for readings on the surf. Swellinfo will give you predicted surf information and forecasts, but i like to check Wunderground the day of and make a decision based on what the buoys are reading.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Lots of rat reds, lots of trees and debris, fish are definitely there tho, caught one small shark (by-catch) lots of bite offs so sharks are there too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

We lost a smoker shark Sat and had two bite offs in a short amount of time. Never seen reel dump this fast ever. All right at dusk. Was getting lazy and just dropping past 3rd bar. Seemed to be ok there. We don't even bother messing around during the heat of the day. We will give it another shot change up some rigging and see if we can stick something. Caught slot reds and even trout on cracked crab ( a first).


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

I hope to be there Friday maybe I can catch something's .


----------



## soberliving (Aug 7, 2011)

iamatt said:


> Was getting lazy and just dropping past 3rd bar. Seemed to be ok there.


Interesting...lazy and dropping past 3rd bar. That's where I usually go. How much further out do you go if 3rd bar is "lazy?"


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

350-400 yards

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## soberliving (Aug 7, 2011)

Whats the typical distance behind the 3rd bar, 150-200 yards?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

We got picked up right behind 3rd bar. Water can't be more than 15-20 feet deep. 

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

soberliving said:


> Whats the typical distance behind the 3rd bar, 150-200 yards?


Yeah that seems about right


----------



## Troy992 (Aug 20, 2014)

How can you tell where the bars are when your out there on the kayak? I was having a hard time.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=Sl8Ia-tCPlU

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=ZZigHChQiN0

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Pretty cool and informative videos

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

We didn't catch anything off the sand but did well in the surf off the boat. Caught quite a few reds and a few trout. The sharks moved in and kept cutting us off on our trout rigs.


----------

